# The condition of humanity.



## VisionCasting (Jan 31, 2011)

Non-Christians, I am curious to know... do you believe people are generally good, or generally bad.  What is the overall condition of humanity, and why?


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 31, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Non-Christians, I am curious to know... do you believe people are generally good, or generally bad.  What is the overall condition of humanity, and why?



I believe that people are generally good because I think they can empathize.  It seems to me (and this is purely anecdotal), that nature and nurture effect people's attitudes and behaviors equally.


----------



## fishinbub (Jan 31, 2011)

Not a set up or anything. I'm just curious to know. If there is no God to be the "measuring stick", or to draw the line in the sand, how do you determine good from evil?


----------



## pnome (Jan 31, 2011)

VisionCasting said:


> Non-Christians, I am curious to know... do you believe people are generally good, or generally bad.  What is the overall condition of humanity, and why?



Generally rational.

Good or bad depends on the information they have to make decisions with.


----------



## pnome (Jan 31, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Not a set up or anything. I'm just curious to know. If there is no God to be the "measuring stick", or to draw the line in the sand, how do you determine good from evil?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578954


----------



## bad0351 (Feb 12, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Not a set up or anything. I'm just curious to know. If there is no God to be the "measuring stick", or to draw the line in the sand, how do you determine good from evil?



I think it's like pornography.......you know it when you see it.....


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 12, 2011)

bad0351 said:


> I think it's like pornography.......you know it when you see it.....



Wait...is that good or bad?


----------



## vowell462 (Feb 14, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Not a set up or anything. I'm just curious to know. If there is no God to be the "measuring stick", or to draw the line in the sand, how do you determine good from evil?



Natural reaction to situations. Instinct maybe? Good question.


----------



## atlashunter (Feb 18, 2011)

fishinbub said:


> Not a set up or anything. I'm just curious to know. If there is no God to be the "measuring stick", or to draw the line in the sand, how do you determine good from evil?



Think its ok to kill witches? How about anyone who works on Sunday? How about stoning adulterers? Are these good things or bad things? I doubt you're using God as the measuring stick as much as you think you are.

People pick good out of the bible like picking pepper out of gnat poop but they leave a lot of bad passed off as good behind. That tells me they have a separate sense of good and bad that they are using to evaluate the bible.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 18, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Think its ok to kill witches? How about anyone who works on Sunday? How about stoning adulterers? Are these good things or bad things? I doubt you're using God as the measuring stick as much as you think you are.
> 
> People pick good out of the bible like picking pepper out of gnat poop but they leave a lot of bad passed off as good behind. That tells me they have a separate sense of good and bad that they are using to evaluate the bible.



Solid.


----------

